# Why is spot removal so unwieldy - am I missing something?



## michael8765 (Mar 10, 2013)

I find spot removal in LR 4.3 awkward and frustrating to use.

These are the issues that I'm struggling with:

* when I click on the image to magnify it I can't reduce it once I've activated spot removal - the little 'hand' won't   come back. I used to press N to toggle back and forth.

* how do I easily turn off spot removal when I've finished using it?

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2013)

michael8765 said:


> I find spot removal in LR 4.3 awkward and frustrating to use.
> 
> These are the issues that I'm struggling with:
> 
> ...



When on Develop and using the Spot removal tool, {Z} toggles the Zoom.
Pressing and holding the {Spacebar} turns the reticle pointer into the hand pointer permitting you to move the image around inside zoom window.
If the tool bar is visible, there is a {Done} button on the right of the toolbar.  Otherwise, clicking on the Spot tool icon toggles the spot removal tool on and off.


----------



## michael8765 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Imagenomad (Mar 11, 2013)

You can just hit "Q" to toggle the Spot Removal tool on & off, too.


----------

